# [Troll] ATI vs NVIDIA: pk tant de haine ?

## bulki

Salut... mon ordinateur a rendu l'âme et là, je suis en train de regarder de-ci de-là pour un nouveau. Bref, j'arrive à un modèle incorporant une carte ATI, l'autre une carte NVIDIA, celui qui a l'ATI m'intéresse bien plus, mais j'ai le droit à un "Tu vas te faire chier avec ta carte ATI" venant d'un informaticien certainement un peu aigri... 

Bon, j'avais une ATI avant, j'aurai une ATI plus tard, mais franchement, ATI VS NVIDIA, c'est quoi la vraie différence ? Pourquoi se tapent-ils dessus ? Pourquoi ces deux idéologies ? Franchement, autant de haine pour une carte graphique, on s'en fout   :Rolling Eyes:   :Twisted Evil: 

Les cartes graphiques et moi, ca n'a jamais vraiment été ça... 

Thx  :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

ATI fait du super matos mais n'est pas capable de l'exploiter car fait des drivers de merde, quelque soit la plateforme.

Cherche pas plus loin.  :Cool: 

----------

## AgentMat

y'a 1 mois j ai change d ecran pour un 226BW. Je suis passe d'une prise vga a une prise DVI (pas de soucis ma x800xt a les 2). C etait sans compter sur les drivers ATI 64 bits, dès que je passe de X à un framebuffer (par exemple avec ctrl alt F- ou lors de l arret/reboot du pc) ca plante le PC totalement. C est ce qui m a fait revenir a une gentoo 32 bits apres plus de 6 mois en 64 bits. Maintenant ca ne plante plus mais impossible d'avoir la synchro verticale en opengl  :Razz: 

Sans compter que si tu veux faire tourner beryl il faut choisir. Beryl ou jeux mais pas les 2.

Bref les drivers ATI me gonflent ^^

J'ai pas testé les drivers nvidia (je vais les tester d ici quelques jours, et oui mon prochain pc sera equipe d une nvidia) mais d'apres ce que j entends ils sont bien mieux (ca peut pas etre pire de toute facon)

----------

## lesourbe

 *Temet wrote:*   

> ATI fait du super matos mais n'est pas capable de l'exploiter car fait des drivers de merde, quelque soit la plateforme.
> 
> Cherche pas plus loin. 

 

++

----------

## kwenspc

Voilà quelques exemples de gens aigris, n'est ce pas Temet et Lesourbe  :Razz:   (je rigole hein)

Avoir un avis sur Ati de personnes utilisant Nvidia, faut pas s'attendre à des fleurs.

J'ai fait le pari d'Ati il y a un peu plus de 2 ans, une 9800 pro. Les drivers étaient chiant à installer oui. Mais quand ça fonctionnait ça fonctionnait. 

Et depuis ça n'est allé qu'en s'améliorant, et ce très nettement. On en est pas encore à la qualité (toute relative) des drivers nvidia mais pas loin (si si!).

J'ai refait le pari Ati il y a 2 mois, une 1600Pro (en plus super silencieuse vu qu'elle a pas de ventilo). Et je persiste et signe!

Aucun soucis d'installation (contrairement à la 9800 pro la première fois) et j'ai pu faire tout ce que je voulais. Certes ati ne supporte pas encore AIXGL, mais bon c pas les quelques mo de ram que prend XGL qui vont nous embeter: dans ce cas une carte ati fonctionne au poil (même une 9600, déjà ancienne). 

J'enfonce le clou: Il est fort probable qu'on aura droit de la part d'Ati à, sinon des drivers libres carément, à une aide précieuse avec la communauté open-source (cf. un topic à ce sujet sur ce forum, faut revenir quelques pages en arrière je pense). Ce que JAMAIS Nvidia n'a fait! (et ne fera sans doute jamais). Pour moi il y a aussi une question "éthique" derrière, Ati semble faire plus d'efforts pour le monde open-source qu'Nvidia. 

Tout ça pour dire que ceux qui critiquent acidement Ati devraient revoir un peu leurs arguments.

----------

## Temet

Nan mais oh : http://www.fsf.org/photos/rms-sign.jpg

EDIT : oui bon, il pense pareil de NVidia ... mais j'ai pas pu m'empêcher  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Nan mais oh : http://www.fsf.org/photos/rms-sign.jpg

 

Ben si on veut vraiment etre dans la "pensée" rms faut même pas acheter intel (nvidia n'y penses même pas)... opengraphics?  :Laughing: 

Il a affiché ce panneau parce qu'il en a eu l'occasion (un mec d'Ati faisait un speech au mit). Ça aurait été nvidia ça aurait donné le même résultat.

(il est connu pour être jusqu'au-boutiste d'façon). 

qui plus est... c'était AVANT qu'AMD rachète Ati  :Razz:   (quand je dis que vous devez mettre vos arguments à jour ^^)

[edit] @Temet: ah tu avoues vil gredin ^^ [/edit]

----------

## titoucha

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> J'enfonce le clou: Il est fort probable qu'on aura droit de la part d'Ati à, sinon des drivers libres carément, à une aide précieuse avec la communauté open-source (cf. un topic à ce sujet sur ce forum, faut revenir quelques pages en arrière je pense). Ce que JAMAIS Nvidia n'a fait! (et ne fera sans doute jamais). Pour moi il y a aussi une question "éthique" derrière, Ati semble faire plus d'efforts pour le monde open-source qu'Nvidia. 
> 
> Tout ça pour dire que ceux qui critiquent acidement Ati devraient revoir un peu leurs arguments.

 

Rien que pour ça je suis devenu supporter d'Ati, en plus les drivers d'Ati sortent régulièrement tous les mois ce qui n'est plus vraiment le cas de Nvidia, j'ai lu que la qualité des pilotes Nvidia avait bien baissé ces derniers temps.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Temet

Pas d'acc, je n'ai jamais eu aucun problème avec mes pilotes nvidia, que ce soit à l'installation ou à l'utilisation.

----------

## kwenspc

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Pas d'acc, je n'ai jamais eu aucun problème avec mes pilotes nvidia, que ce soit à l'installation ou à l'utilisation.

 

C'est pas le cas de tout le monde on dirait --> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-562895.html

 ok ok c'est un coup bas. hop --> [] 

----------

## nykos

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> J'enfonce le clou: Il est fort probable qu'on aura droit de la part d'Ati à, sinon des drivers libres carément, à une aide précieuse avec la communauté open-source (cf. un topic à ce sujet sur ce forum, faut revenir quelques pages en arrière je pense). Ce que JAMAIS Nvidia n'a fait! (et ne fera sans doute jamais). Pour moi il y a aussi une question "éthique" derrière, Ati semble faire plus d'efforts pour le monde open-source qu'Nvidia. 
> 
> Tout ça pour dire que ceux qui critiquent acidement Ati devraient revoir un peu leurs arguments.

 

c'est officiel depuis une ou deux semaines déjà, ati va mettre ses pilotes en open-source

j'ai une X700 mobility depuis 2 ans, et j'ai jamais eu de problèmes, les drivers sortent régulièrement et vont en s'améliorant : 

sortie TV, 3D, beryl avec XGL, suspend 2 disk, suspend 2 ram... 

le seul truc un peu chiant c'est que c'est soit XGL, soit la 3D 

mais bon avec des drivers en open source j'espère que ce sera résolu dans les prochains temps (mais bon faut pas être trop pressé je pense)

j'ai jamais essayé nvidia donc je peux pas trop comparer

----------

## kwenspc

On verra bientôt rms avec une pancarte "buy ati" si ça continue  :Laughing: 

En tout cas si vraiment les drivers sortent en open-source (j'attends de voir) owned nvidia!

----------

## CryoGen

ATI = drivers de merde... heureusement ca a été rachété par AMD  :Very Happy:  Et depuis ca évolue...   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## davidou2a

Moi ma carte ati Xpress 1100IGP en PCI Express est pas supporté par les drivers libres et j ai pas non plus essayé avec les drivers "gatos" par contre j utilise ceux du site et pas ceux d emerge et en fait je me suis fait bien moin chier ça s est limité à ça :

 *Quote:*   

> Verifier la config de mon kernel et les libraires demandés.
> 
> # chmod +x /home/moi/ati-drivers-xxxxxxxxx.sh
> 
> # ./ati-drivers-xxxxxxxxxxxxx.sh
> ...

 

Et voila ça marche en 3D et pas de bug en swappant dans les TTY (CTRL+Fn)

Bon pas de beryl bien sur mais j'ai metisse qui marche + fvwm alors je me plaint pas  :Smile: 

Na!!! vilains Nvidia   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## kwenspc

tu peux aussi avoir XGL ça fonctionne très bien avec Ati.

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> tu peux aussi avoir XGL ça fonctionne très bien avec Ati.

 

Avec nVidia je peut lancer un jeu 3D avec beryl d'activé et et même appliquer des effets beryl sur le jeu (Water par ex.) tout en gardant un framerate correct !

Bref ATI va faire des pilotes libres, cool, mais pour l'instant les drivers nVidia restent plus complets.

----------

## davidou2a

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> tu peux aussi avoir XGL ça fonctionne très bien avec Ati.

 

Bah ça fonctionne tres bien Xorg+Metisse+FVWM chez moi pourquoi changer une formule qui marche   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## gbetous

Question au passage : Je suis passé recemment sous du 100% Intel, en utilisant la 3D de ma carte mère (jouant très peu, samsufi). Intel fera-t-il un jour une "vraie" carte 3D, permettant de jouer à des jeux recents ? D'ailleurs ça existe peut-etre déjà ?

En tous cas, Intel, niveau drivers, c'est du pur bonheur   :Very Happy:  (et niveau perf c'est pas ridicule, le i965 permet de faire tourner beryl/AIGLX sans aucun soucis)

----------

## El_Goretto

Après ma 9800pro (qui a vécu en mm temps que celle de kwenspc, en ayant les mm problèmes avec les drivers proprio de l'époque qui n'étaient pas terribles. On peut dire que j'étais pas le dernier pour cracher sur ces bouses à l'époque), j'étais parti pour une (très) grosse nvidia pour changer.

Il se trouve que devant un tarif de la nvidia qui n'a pas baissé depuis janvier, et l'annonce d'ATI pour ses futurs drivers openSource, ben j'ai rempilé pour une moyen de gamme ATI, et ce en sachant qu'en 32bit et en single screen, je n'aurais aucun problème, ou alors très passager vu les MAJ régulières (le 8.36 qui merdoie sur la lecture video par exemple).

Et un signe qui ne trompe pas, les mises à jour du SAVAGE-HQ sont de plus en plus rares, alors que pendant un temps, j'avais une MAJ par semaine minimum...

Et non, j'ai pas d'action, avant la 9800 j'avais un GeForceDDR.

----------

## kwenspc

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> (...) et ce en sachant qu'en 32bit et en single screen, je n'aurais aucun problème (...)

 

J'ajouterais qu'en 64bits je n'ai aucun problème non plus   :Cool: 

----------

## dapsaille

Puis-je me permettre de "pseudo-cloturer" en disant que tout de même ATI as évolué et les 2 sont cote à cote en ce moment ..

 Un as l'hibernation foireuse, l'autres les switchs terminaux/X qui merdent ..

 Mais bon dans l'ensemble faut avouer que ca devient super user friendly par rapport à 2003 ^^

 Donc on risque de continuer sur le thème un peu comme VI/EMACS ... chaqun défend sa chapelle sans avoir réellement de fondement technique .. tout du moins plus maintenant   :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

+1

Donc bulki il te reste qu'à acheter une Ati  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> On verra bientôt rms avec une pancarte "buy ati" si ça continue 
> 
> En tout cas si vraiment les drivers sortent en open-source (j'attends de voir) owned nvidia!

 

Ce ne serai pas étonnant. Je vous rappelle qu'il a accepté de dire beaucoup de bien de Sun Microsystem sur une vidéo présente sur leur site, suite à l'annonce selon laquelle tous les outils Java seront copyleftés GPL v.3.

J'ai, à plusieurs reprises, rappelé sur ce forum l'attitude collaboratrice d'ATI (et d'AMD) vis à vis du développement des pilotes libres (et de Linux BIOS). Maintenant AMD promet des pilotes libres. Il n'y vraiment plus aucun doute quant au choix que doit faire celui qui tient à sa liberté. Nous avons d'un côté une société qui promet, pour très bientôt, la liberté à ses utilisateurs (qu'ils ont déjà de manière tout à fait correcte via le pilote "radeon"), et de l'autre une entreprise résolument hostile au logiciel libre qui entrave toute progression possible d'un pilote libre ("nouveau") en ne dévoilant rien de l'architecture technique de ses cartes.

La querelle ne devrait pas se porter sur les aspects techniques comme c'est pour le cas pour la guerre sainte vi vs. emacs (qui sont deux logiciels libres... emacs surpassant de loin un vi paléolithique  :Laughing:  ) mais avant tout sur l'attitude des deux sociétés vis à vis du libre. De toute manière, la libéralisation des pilotes ATI entraînera leur nette amélioration puisque toute la communauté (au moins les personnes travaillant sur "radeon") participera à ses améliorations, à la résolution de bogues, etc.

----------

## lesourbe

généralement ce troll est moins virulent sur les forums linux sur lesquels on trouve une majorité de pro-nvidia.

moi, j'ai eu des ATI, j'ai toujours gueulé après les drivers.

----------

## -KuRGaN-

[troll +]

Vive les cartes intel !!!   :Laughing: 

[/troll +]

----------

## kwenspc

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> [troll +]
> 
> Vive les cartes intel !!!  
> 
> [/troll +]

 

ah pas si troll que ça  :Wink: 

Au moins les drivers sont open-source, optimisés, n'ont pas trop à rougir question performances et surtout: ne consomment rien! C'est le top des cartes pour les laptop dès lors qu'on cherche à avoir de l'autonomie (je conçois en effet qu'on puisse avoir besoin d'un laptop sans pour autant rechercher une large autonomie, mais juste à changer de lieu facilement)

----------

## E11

Personnellement j'ai toujours eu des nvidia, non pas parced que je suis pro-nvidia ou que je n'aime pas ati, mais au moment ou j'ai acheté mes cartes graphiques, nvidia se trouvait être à chaque fois être le meilleur à ce moment là... (oui bah je change pas de carte graphique tous les jours et au moment ou j'ai décidé de changer ma vieille geforce 2 mx et ben le meilleur rapport qualité/prix était la 6600GT...).

Par contre, je dois avouer que sous linux, il n'y a rien de plus frustrant que d'avoir du bon matériel et de ne pas pouvoir l'utiliser à fond pour cause de driver "déficient"... (ou ne fuse que de devoir chipoter pendant je ne sais combien de temps avant de le faire fonctionner correctement...)

Pour ça, on parle beaucoup d'ati mais il y a aussi, par exemple, tout ce qui est driver wifi & co où les problèmes de drivers sont aussi assez "shiyan  :Mr. Green: "...

----------

## lesourbe

niveau perfs sous nvidia on a pas trop à se plaindre face à la même config sous windows.

EDIT : niveau perfs sous nvidia on a aucune raison de se plaindre face à la même config sous windows.

----------

## AgentMat

Avec les derniers drivers ATI, la synchro verticale marche enfin  :Very Happy: 

----------

## sebtx

Si je peux me permettre, chez ATI ils ont pris une sage décision en ce qui concerne le passage de leurs drivers au libre.

Il est vrai que je me suis pas mal arraché les cheveux avec l'ATI, ne serait-ce que pour la sortie TV (radeon 9600 mobility M10).

Ayant boudé comme il faut ATI, je suis passé à nvidia avec une geforce Go 7950 gtx, et je dois dire que même si leurs drivers sont full closed, ça marche beaucoup mieux que ceux de chez ATI.

Et de toute façon je me fais aucun souci, chez NVIDIA ils finiront par faire pareil qu'ATI, quand ils s'apercevront de leur progression :p

Pi tout commence à passer sous linux, les téléphones, la domotique, les players multimédia, etc etc...

Dont chez Nvidia ils ne pourront pas échapper à ça. C'est une question de temps  :Smile: 

----------

## dapsaille

[Troll-Triste]

 Manqueras plus que les jeux après :/

[/Troll-Triste]

----------

## widan

 *E11 wrote:*   

> Pour ça, on parle beaucoup d'ati mais il y a aussi, par exemple, tout ce qui est driver wifi & co où les problèmes de drivers sont aussi assez "shiyan "...

 

Pour le wifi, la plupart des cartes courantes sont supportées maintenant.

 *sebtx wrote:*   

> Pi tout commence à passer sous linux, les téléphones, la domotique, les players multimédia, etc etc... Dont chez Nvidia ils ne pourront pas échapper à ça.

 

C'est pas parce que c'est utilisé dans des applis embarquées qu'il y a des drivers open source, loin de là... Certains fabricants tendent à faire exactement le contraire (le strict minimum intégré au kernel et donc obligatoirement open-source, et tout les drivers importants en modules closed-source).

----------

## mornik

Perso j'ai les deux.

Sur mon desktop (machine assez puissante), le dual boot windows, en 64btits. J'ai une 7800 gtx. POur jouer sous windows.

Sous Linux tout est nikel chez moi sauf le framebuffer que je peux pas faire marcher (driver proprio à cause du wide).

Apres je joue pas sous linux. Usage desktop pure avec de la 3d pour le plaisir.

Mon portable est beaucoup plus léger. La carte graphique est une 9600. La 3d est activée, et je joue à qq petits jeux (dont wormux).

J'ai pas de pb.

Apres ça dépend de ce que tu veux faire. Mais pour moi les 2 sont satisfaisant. Je regrette mon framebuffer qui veux pas marcher avec ma nvidia.

Si ATI ouvre réellement ses drivers, la prochaine fois je me poserai pas la question. Sauf si e refait la même affaire qu'avec ma 7800  :Very Happy: 

Regarde plutot les fonctionnalité que tu veux, ça t'aidera à faire ton choix.

----------

## CryoGen

 *mornik wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sous Linux tout est nikel chez moi sauf le framebuffer que je peux pas faire marcher (driver proprio à cause du wide).
> 
> 

 

Pas compris   :Question: 

----------

## lesourbe

 *sebtx wrote:*   

> chez ATI ils ont pris une sage décision en ce qui concerne le passage de leurs drivers au libre.

 

j'ai loupé une news ou quoi ?

----------

## titoucha

Oui il y a eu une info comme quoi AMD/ATI va passer ces pilotes en libre.

----------

## lesourbe

j'risque de passer mon fusil d'épaule une fois que ce sera effectif !

----------

## AgentMat

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Oui il y a eu une info comme quoi AMD/ATI va passer ces pilotes en libre.

 

Pour le moment c est plus une rumeur qu'autre chose. A ma connaissance, il n'y a eu aucune confirmation officielle à part les declarations d'un obscur gars du marketing.

----------

## Magic Banana

 *http://enterpriselinuxlog.blogs.techtarget.com/2007/05/09/amd-will-deliver-open-graphics-drivers wrote:*   

> AMD will soon deliver open graphics drivers, said Henri Richard just a few minutes ago, and the audience at the opening keynote of the Red Hat Summit broke into applause and cheers. Richard, AMDs executive vice president of sales and marketing, promised: Im here to commit to you that its going to get done.

 

Le vice président du département vente et marketing d'AMD ne doit pas être si obscur que ça (étant donné la taille de la société) !

----------

## Temet

Driver libre ne veut pas nécessairement dire "bon driver".

----------

## lesourbe

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

>  *http://enterpriselinuxlog.blogs.techtarget.com/2007/05/09/amd-will-deliver-open-graphics-drivers wrote:*   AMD will soon deliver open graphics drivers, said Henri Richard just a few minutes ago, and the audience at the opening keynote of the Red Hat Summit broke into applause and cheers. Richard, AMDs executive vice president of sales and marketing, promised: Im here to commit to you that its going to get done. 
> 
> Le vice président du département vente et marketing d'AMD ne doit pas être si obscur que ça (étant donné la taille de la société) !

 

Dark Vador était numéro deux de l'empire, vice-empereur somme toute, pourtant qu'est ce qu'il était obscur !

----------

## xaviermiller

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Driver libre ne veut pas nécessairement dire "bon driver".

 

+1000

et "driver proprio ne veut pas dire nécessairement que c'est de la daube"

----------

## AgentMat

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

>  *Magic Banana wrote:*    *http://enterpriselinuxlog.blogs.techtarget.com/2007/05/09/amd-will-deliver-open-graphics-drivers wrote:*   AMD will soon deliver open graphics drivers, said Henri Richard just a few minutes ago, and the audience at the opening keynote of the Red Hat Summit broke into applause and cheers. Richard, AMDs executive vice president of sales and marketing, promised: Im here to commit to you that its going to get done. 
> 
> Le vice président du département vente et marketing d'AMD ne doit pas être si obscur que ça (étant donné la taille de la société) ! 
> 
> Dark Vador était numéro deux de l'empire, vice-empereur somme toute, pourtant qu'est ce qu'il était obscur !

 

de toute facon j'ai aucune confiance dans les gens du marketing, ils vendraient leur mere pour te faire acheter leur produit  :Razz: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

>  *Temet wrote:*   Driver libre ne veut pas nécessairement dire "bon driver". 
> 
> +1000
> 
> et "driver proprio ne veut pas dire nécessairement que c'est de la daube"

 

D'un point de vue technique, pas nécessairement mais c'est en tout cas un mauvais départ. D'un point de vue social, si !

Ma liberté de savoir ce que fait ma machine (c'est à dire la possibilité d'étudier le code) et de pouvoir modifier ce comportement (notamment pour corriger des bogues) sans avoir à me mettre à genoux devant une entreprise, est sans valeur. C'est en conservant cette ligne stricte que l'on aura, un jour, un système d'exploitation entièrement libre et fonctionnel. L'attitude qui consiste à dire : "ça marche, je m'en fous que ce soit propriétaire" entraîne à terme la mort de ce projet (avant tout social) qu'est le système GNU.

Pour ce qui est de la qualité technique, le logiciel libre est également la voie à suivre puisqu'elle permet de démultiplier le nombre de personnes participant à l'amélioration du code et d'assurer une pérennité au logiciel tant que quelqu'un souhaite l'utiliser (et non tant que l'entreprise n'a pas mis la clé sous la porte).

----------

## titoucha

Il n'y a rien à rajouter, bravo.

----------

## sebtx

Moi je dis chacun son choix. Une chose est sûre, grâce au système de mon laptop, si un jour je veux repasser à ATI je n'aurai point de probs.

Le framebuffer marche avec nvidia, pour preuve j'utilise gensplash et aucun conflit (suffit de désactiver le driver nvidia fb, et d'en activer un générique (vesafb-tng je crois).

----------

## El_Goretto

/me applaudit Magic Banana.

----------

## kwenspc

Oui super le post, Magic-Banana. Y en a pas mal à qui ça ferait beaucoup de bien de le lire!

----------

## CryoGen

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

>  *XavierMiller wrote:*    *Temet wrote:*   Driver libre ne veut pas nécessairement dire "bon driver". 
> 
> +1000
> 
> et "driver proprio ne veut pas dire nécessairement que c'est de la daube" 
> ...

 

nVidia ne t'a pas obligé d'acheter une de leurs cartes que je sache... 

Ils sont aussi libre de faire du proprio que toi du libre  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

je suis d'accord avec vous dans l'absolu, mais malheureusement, peu de décideurs IT veulent prendre le risque de choisir le logiciel libre quand l'alternative existe : au moins quand ils prennent un fournisseur propriétaire, il y a 

- une garantie (n'oubliez pas que GNU est "WITHOUT WARRANTY" écrit en grand)

- un support

- quelqu'un sur qui taper quand ça va pas

et puis y a pas tout en libre (surtout des softs spécialisés qui demandent un certain savoir-faire)

----------

## El_Goretto

Oui oui, mais on va pas aller jusqu'à débattre du logiciel libre dans l'absolu.

L'idée est juste de dire que beaucoup plus de gens vont pouvoir travailler sur les drivers ATI, en particuliers ceux qui "font" l'OS, ce qui n'est pas un mince avantage dans le cas de Linux 

(haha, en passant, imaginez Microsoft faire un driver... J'ai un volant à retour de force krosoft (le répétez pas), et ya pas eu de driver pour lui depuis W98...)

----------

## kwenspc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - une garantie (n'oubliez pas que GNU est "WITHOUT WARRANTY" écrit en grand)
> 
> 

 

Le logiciel propriétaire n'offre pas de garantie non plus, en fait en informatique c'est une notion inconnue. La seule notion qui vaille: support/maintenance. Qui peut âtre assimilée à de la garantie de service: notre logiciel foire? on vous fournit un correctif gratuit et le plus vite possible. (ça me rappelle que krosoft est généralement très long à diffuser le moindre correctif  :Laughing:  )

Et je parle bien du terme "garantie" dans son sens le plus strict. Au niveau du droit si une entreprise vendant un logiciel au code fermé offrait la garantie sans discuter (c-a-d: le logiciel est garantie comme fonctionnant de ma nière nominal, tel qu'il a été prévu par les specs bal bla bla), au moindre bug la boîte coulerait. 

Perso j'ai jamais entendu parler de garantie en entreprise, c'est un terme trop ambigüe. On parle uniquement de support garanti (le service, pas le résultat)

----------

## xaviermiller

je bosse dans l'IT et nous fournissons toujours nos services avec garantie : les bugs sont corrigés quand ils sont détectés durant la phase de garantie, et payés en régie après (ou lors de demande de changement). Les grosses boîtes ont le même genre de comportement avec par exemple Microsoft : je me souviens que nous avons eu un gros pépin avec du code VB6 tournant en COM+ sur un serveur Windows 2003, et on a eu un gars de MS qui est venu débugguer le système et trouver la cause (et on a du adapter notre code, qui en soi était assez crade à cet endroit)

----------

## titoucha

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> je suis d'accord avec vous dans l'absolu, mais malheureusement, peu de décideurs IT veulent prendre le risque de choisir le logiciel libre quand l'alternative existe : au moins quand ils prennent un fournisseur propriétaire, il y a 
> 
> - une garantie (n'oubliez pas que GNU est "WITHOUT WARRANTY" écrit en grand)
> 
> - un support
> ...

 

Dans mon cas que les programmes spécialisés soient en proprio ne me dérange pas plus que ça, c'est plutôt tous les programmes qui font la base de l'OS qui doivent être en libre pour moi et la partie graphique en fait partie.

----------

## d2_racing

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Driver libre ne veut pas nécessairement dire "bon driver".

 

Surtout si c'est testé en broche à fouin.

----------

## titoucha

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

>  *Temet wrote:*   Driver libre ne veut pas nécessairement dire "bon driver". 
> 
> Surtout si c'est testé en broche à fouin.

 

Tu peux traduire svp   :Shocked: 

----------

## xaviermiller

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Dans mon cas que les programmes spécialisés soient en proprio ne me dérange pas plus que ça, c'est plutôt tous les programmes qui font la base de l'OS qui doivent être en libre pour moi et la partie graphique en fait partie.

 

En effet, surtout quand les ABI (j'aime pas ce mot, ça ouvre la porte au proprio) changent et qu'il faut attendre le bon vouloir du fournisseur proprio, qui est parfois plus lent qu'un dev Open Source (ex: passage à XOrg 7 et nVidia dans les choux pendant plusieurs semains)

Bon, on est d'accord : l'OS doit être 100% free.

Mais dommage que les applis spécialisées proprio ne tournent que sur un OS proprio   :Confused: 

Bon, est-ce qu'on dévie du sujet ? en tous cas on longe la clôture du pré  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> je bosse dans l'IT et nous fournissons toujours nos services avec garantie : les bugs sont corrigés quand ils sont détectés durant la phase de garantie

 

C'est bien ce que j'ai dit: on parle ici de garantie de support (ici sur une période donnée ça peut varier de quelques mois à plusieurs année, ce qui est ici assez rare généralement, les boîtes préférant offrir un service de support payant passé un certaines date). 

En aucun cas ce n'est une garantie sur le produit lui même au sens "fiabilité, fonctionnalité" etc... Genre "nous garantissons notre produit sans bugs, fiable à 100% etc...". Je sais je joue sur les mots mais c'est ce que font les contrats de licences aussi. Ils précisent toujours l'application de la garantie et en informatique elle est jamais sur le produit mais sur le support, ce qui est très différent.

----------

## d2_racing

 *titoucha wrote:*   

>  *d2_racing wrote:*    *Temet wrote:*   Driver libre ne veut pas nécessairement dire "bon driver". 
> 
> Surtout si c'est testé en broche à fouin. 
> 
> Tu peux traduire svp  

 

Désolé, mon Québéc resort  :Smile: 

Je voulais dire, si les drivers sont testés de façon suffisante, ça peut donner de meilleur driver, car présentement, la qualité n'est pas toujours à la hauteur.

----------

## titoucha

C'est tout de suite plus clair   :Laughing: 

----------

## mornik

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

>  *mornik wrote:*   
> 
> Sous Linux tout est nikel chez moi sauf le framebuffer que je peux pas faire marcher (driver proprio à cause du wide).
> 
>  
> ...

 

Le driver libre (nv) ne supportait pas les résolution wide (1440x900). Seul le driver proprio nvidia permet ce type d'affichage.

C'est ma conclusion lorsque j'ai lu le log d'Xorg, notament la partie ou il liste les différentes résolutions supportées.

----------

## Temet

J'ai un wide, nvidia et tout se passe bien, sauf que le framebuffer est en 1024x768 au lieux de 1280x800  :Wink: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Le premier qui trouve un framebuffer qui fonctionne en wide, il me tient au courrant  :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Le premier qui trouve un framebuffer qui fonctionne en wide, il me tient au courrant 

 

Heu, mon framebuffer est en 1280x800 sans problème avec vesafb-tng. Par contre, c'est une CG intel  :Smile:  Et il me semble bien y être arrivé aussi sur le laptop d'un pote qui avait une ATI.

----------

## El_Goretto

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *El_Goretto wrote:*   Le premier qui trouve un framebuffer qui fonctionne en wide, il me tient au courrant  
> 
> Heu, mon framebuffer est en 1280x800 sans problème avec vesafb-tng. Par contre, c'est une CG intel  Et il me semble bien y être arrivé aussi sur le laptop d'un pote qui avait une ATI.

 

Erf, avait tenté avec vesa-tng en 1680x1050 (prise VGA d'une ati 9800), et ça donnait une résolution inférieure.

----------

## Ezka

 *Temet wrote:*   

> J'ai un wide, nvidia et tout se passe bien, sauf que le framebuffer est en 1024x768 au lieux de 1280x800 

 

En vesa-tng et une nvidia je suis en 1280x800 sur le framebuffer.

----------

## kwenspc

Je sais plus quel driver fb j'utilise pour le mode console sous mon Ati (x1600Pro) mais je suis en 1400x900 sans aucun soucis.

----------

